# AEW World Championship Belt



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Can we just talk about how fucking beautiful that title looks? 

WWE has this hideous piece of crap (with a laughable name to boot):










And AEW has this prestigious work of art:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A bit too big and center piece heavy for my liking. But it’s got its own unique look, which I like.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It’s a beautiful title belt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Belt looks awesome man. Looks prestigious and like something one would be proud to carry.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WWE's belts look like cheap toys. AEW's belt looks like a belt a champion would carry.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The different colors in the AEW was the wrong creative choice IMO. I would have went all silver or all gold. Also the big block letters don't fit with the rest of the style with the etching/engraving detail. 

I think I might have spelled out All Elite Wrestling rather than the block letter "logo". 

All Elite
Wrestling

I mean it's night and day better than anything the WWE is offering now, but not a grand slam home run for me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It looks ok not great but a million times better than the WWE one.

A few tweaks to it and it would be perfect

I would have gone with all gold and change the font on the AEW in the middle


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

IWGP inspired no doubt. Originality can be seriously overrated though, as the UV belt attests. They stuck with a classic look and it works


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It looks a bit UFC inspired as well.

Still not as good looking as the classic titles like the Winged/Big Eagle and the Big Gold Belt but it looks really, really good by today's standards.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The different colors in the AEW was the wrong creative choice IMO. I would have went all silver or all gold. Also the big block letters don't fit with the rest of the style with the etching/engraving detail.
> 
> I think I might have spelled out All Elite Wrestling rather than the block letter "logo".
> 
> ...


It's all one colour? It's all gold. The AEW logo and a few other bits are just highly glossed unlike the rest of the belt.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I wonder when will they show us HQ title pictures. It looks great but I want to see all the details on it.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Looks a bit like the UFC belts, I'd say its pretty solid, 7/10


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Jedah said:


> It looks a bit UFC inspired as well.
> 
> Still not as good looking as the classic titles like the Winged/Big Eagle and the Big Gold Belt but it looks really, really good by today's standards.


Nothing will ever beat the big gold, but like you say in today's day and age it's a very good, prestigious looking belt, especially considering the state of WWE's titles in particular.

Also for anyone saying the AEW logo is too big/obvious, it's necessary for brand recognition.

Even then, it takes up maybe 25% of the centre plate, as opposed to WWE's 95%.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Also for anyone saying the AEW logo is too big/obvious, it's necessary for brand recognition.
> 
> Even then, it takes up maybe 25% of the centre plate, as opposed to WWE's 95%.


Its not that is too big, it just looks like a smudge of letters. That is my main issue with it. At least outline the letters in another color to clearly define the letters.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

This is definitely the nicest looking American wrestling championship belt.

It definitely gives hint of NJPW and UFC but that's a good thing. NJPW & UFC have gorgeous belts.

So happy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> It's all one colour? It's all gold. The AEW logo and a few other bits are just highly glossed unlike the rest of the belt.


I might need to look more at it - but even in that pic in the TS it looks like the E is golden whereas the A and W are silver.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> > It's all one colour? It's all gold. The AEW logo and a few other bits are just highly glossed unlike the rest of the belt.
> ...


Having just looked again you're right actually. Agree they should have just gone all gold, but they've coloured it similarly to the actual logo with the gold E.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Its ok. Take a bit to get used to it, but I'll wait til we can get a better pic of it to really have a good look at it.


----------



## R11 (May 26, 2019)

This is my first post, and I’ve joined because of AEW. It’s made me want to talk about wrestling again on a forum which I haven’t done for years.

I love the belt.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is how you do belts WWE :banderas :banderas


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks sweet.

Not quite Big Gold or Winged eagle but a damn sight better than the crap the E has now.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

virus21 said:


> WWE's belts look like cheap toys. AEW's belt looks like a belt a champion would carry.


There's a reason for that. Such as selling toys, and outsourcing production to shitty Chinese contractors.

WWE is a publicly owned children's industry, with some wrestling thrown in. When you eliminate the competition you get to try be Walt Disney/George Lucas and try to wring every fucking dime possible out of every 2-bit store on planet earth... the delinquent neckbeard smarks will put up with it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's based on the Mid-South belt in terms of size.










It LOOKS like a fucking world Championship. It looks like something you SHOULD be fighting over.

I think it looks excellent and exceeded all my expectations.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

It really is, it looks legitimate and if I was a wrestler in kayfabe id want that, the WWE belts look like dumb superhero belts, this belt rivals the IWGP Heavyweight Title in design. simple but sends a strong message that whoever is holding it is the champ.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

It looks OK. Better than most WWE belts honestly.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

It looks good, obviously takes a lot of inspiration from the IWGP Heavyweight championship

Yeah not a homerun but a very fine championship belt


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

This thread is literally my first sighting of the belt as I was at the Raptors/Bucks game last night and haven't yet gotten the chance to watch Double or Nothing.

It's a nice looking belt for sure. I'm not a belt nerd myself and I feel that how a belt looks is irrelevant as long as it is presented in a meaningful way. Booking goes way farther in making a title meaningful and prestigious than how it looks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It's pretty good, I'd give the design an 8/10. LU still had my favorite world title over the last couple years though.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

It's the best looking belt since the WCW WHC.

The UC looks as bad as the 24/7 title and even worse when you consider its supposed to be the top prize in WWE.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

I really like it. Definitely looks like a world championship. I'm intrigued to see the women's and tag belts.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks good. My worry is about the booking of it. I think it's reasonable to assume Omega/Jericho/Moxley/Cody/Page will all hold the belt at some point. That's not including potentially Punk, PAC, either of the Lucha Bro's or MJF. If everyone gets the belt it feels like WWE. If it's more NJPW based than Page/Cody/99% of the roster should never win it.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

On its own, it's a decently designed belt that looks like something a champion would wear with pride. Next to the Universal Championship it's a fucking masterpiece, even the iMPACT Wrestling belts look better than WWE titles nowadays.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Still no official detailed photos of the belt as i really wannna see it but lets post what we got so far. 

What is everyone's thoughts? I love the belt. Has a old belt style prestige feel. Its detailed gold and silver and no stupid tacky indy colors.

I kinda wanted a big globe in the middle woth aew across but a square for the ring is nice

Also think its smart they just used the letters. At first i was excited to see the full logo on it, but just the letters kinda makes more sense


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Best quality I could find!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I imagine they will follow with similar style for all it's belts as in gold and silver. Please no stupid cute colorful belts.

Cant wait to see the tag and women's. 

I dont think they will have a mid card but who knows. Id rather just ine special belt. But then again there certain wrestler that will never have that belt so mid card belt thats more competitor belt mught be important. 


Simply called elite championship is a perfect bame for a competitor belt. Aew wirld champ is more special belt defended less


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't really like it tbh, better than the Universal title but then again what isn't? For me the best looking title in wrestling is the WWE United Kingdom Championship, I think it's absolutely beautiful personally.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice looking belt. Looks prestigious and "classy." Doesn't look as "modern" as UFC or IWGP belts to me. Not a bad thing, nor necessarily an inherently good thing. It's just a nice belt in its own way.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

I need to see some HQ pics before I give a proper opinion of it. As far as first impressions are concerned, it's definitely better looking than it's WWE counterpart.


----------



## bcbud3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Meh, reminds me off a softer Impact wrestling knockoff...I don't want to see the company name being the center focus. 
https://twitter.com/impactwrestling/status/988192840193888256


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm not seeing the similarity to the NJPW title if you actually look at a close side by side picture. I think a lot of it just comes from how they placed AEW in the middle as the only reason it's drawing comparisons to NJPW or UFC.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol isn't the logo in the middle alkost always on belts. 

I think the comparison is simply becuase its old school elegant detailed belt. Which njpw belt represents and does well. Im cant wait to see proper photos


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

It kind of looks like its completely jewel encrusted.

Pretty good to be honest.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Much better than the fruit roll up belt.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

THE MAN said:


> Much better than the fruit roll up belt.


The 24/7 belt was needed to complete the rainbow (and sponsorship).


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I like it a lot.

If I'm being picky, the last plate on each side could go, but it's awesome overall.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks a lot better than it did on Saturday.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Now that is what a Championship should be and not some big dumb uninspired red belt that the WWE created. *_


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Nice looking title


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It looked HUGE on Matt Jackson in the latest BTE.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It looked HUGE on Matt Jackson in the latest BTE.


It would do.

It's based on the Mid South title and that looked huge on Magnum TA.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It looks beautiful, looks like something you would really be proud to earn and carry.

I don't see the Universal Championship belt as the top championship in WWE. It'll always be the WWE Championship for me.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

That thing is going to be hard to carry on planes/cars :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't like it, it reminds me of the UFC title. It looks incredibly plain. Better than the titles WWE makes, but that's not saying much. I don't have much problem with it being so big, but I don't like the design of the curves either.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Omg thank you, been waiting. Insane how different it looks compared to that nignt as even live it was brutal. 

To bad the internet judged from those bad photos, looksnithing alike. Hopefully newarticles post that photo. Its crazy how muchmore legit it looks. Looks very prestigious. Also the AEW logo in the bad photos looked bad.

Seeing it here the logo looksso good and glad they only ysed letters nit the logo


So happy. Tyats a world championship


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

In that shot with Bret holding it it looks like a bigger Divas championship belt

The other pictures it looks MUCH better


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133098085075152896


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't like it, it reminds me of the UFC title. It looks incredibly plain. Better than the titles WWE makes, but that's not saying much. I don't have much problem with it being so big, but I don't like the design of the curves either.


The previous design of the UFC title looked great. Exactly what a world title should look like.










Their current design that they introduced earlier this year is a step down:










I don't mind the AEW title looking like the previous UFC design. It has that look of prestige and legitimacy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133098085075152896


Probably the best belt since the BIG GOLD.

It looks prestigious as fuck.

Looks nothing like the UFC belt to me - more like the IGWP belt.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

ok this title will be worse by only a few guys in this company. with how it looks, if the champion isn't at least a little jacked it's gonna make him ridiculous. it made the Jackson look like a kid :lol
shit looks absolutely LEGIT!! you don't put that shit on anyone but a goddman legit main eventer.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Those previous ufc belts are made by the guy that made this belt. Modern belts do not look good. Dont change what soesnt need fixing. 

Previous ufc beltslook way more prestige and important 



Is anyone else really hapoy the belt says world championship and not heavyweight? Sounds stupid in wrestling. 


I cant believe how important that belt looks and huge when they showed it on mr Jackson. 

Thats a fucoung belt,prestige is bright my friends. 

Again happy they went with hust AEW letters and not the full logo,almost makes itfeelmore special


Gold silver and diamonds ,no tacky color's


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I think it iust has elements of the ufc,njpw, big gold belt but itsown style and prestige. 


The belt maker made all those belts after all


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> I think it iust has elements of the ufc,njpw, big gold belt but itsown style and prestige.
> 
> 
> The belt maker made all those belts after all


ohh i see now, so now njpw and ufc fans can stop bragging about having the most beautiful belt muhhahahah :lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I prefer a massive nice looking belt than a little one


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Best looking belt in wrestling other than maybe the IWGP title! :lenny


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It’s great. Actually looks like people would fight to have it. 

Now they gotta convince me it’s a title worth having. 

No doubt I’ll be easily convinced.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

That's a great looking belt. I mean it's not hard to make a great looking belt - gold base, the words "World Champion", some vaguely regal or floral patternage, maybe some jewels and a logo - but it's something certain other companies have struggled to do.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Those previous ufc belts are made by the guy that made this belt. Modern belts do not look good. Dont change what soesnt need fixing.
> 
> Previous ufc beltslook way more prestige and important
> 
> ...


Yeah they said they didn't want it to be called "Heavyweight" because they aren't going to be having weight divisions.

Anyone can win it


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks great. The logo is the only gripe in that it should have been all gold but compared to the titles WWE have created in recent memory, this is leagues better.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Well most of the belt is gold lol. I like hiw its a combo of both
Makes it pop more


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

You're lying to yourself if you think otherwise. Tell me a better looking wrestling belt in todays day better? Other than njpw and maybe MLW. Even that belt they entirely fucked up by having a fucking tscky colored logo spapped onto a nice looking belt.

NWA belt is nice as it's classic


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Yeah they said they didn't want it to be called "Heavyweight" because they aren't going to be having weight divisions.
> 
> Anyone can win it


 well most world title in wrestling companies can be won by anyone. but in the best companies ( njpw etc) only a very few amount of people can touch the big gold ( which is perfect ), that's why it's the dream of so many just to win the iwgp. just winning it once makes you one of the greatest, that's what aew should be aiming for.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If AEW plans on making the belt really exclusive they'll eventually need a secondary belt to pass around a bit more. Also if Jericho is the first holder you'd then have to expect he'd hold it for at least 9-10 months and then the next holder would hold it a year plus. So this is really going to limit who holds it - basically Jericho and Omega for the next two years plus. That means no Moxley, no Cody Rhodes, No PAC, no Punk or any other free agent. 

If the World Elite Title is only defended at PPV's and maybe a couple other special televised events - that's 5-6 defenses a year. Title shots will mean something, so will just being a #1 contender. So wins-losses would be important. I mean if you're a #1 contender and have a match against a top contender and lose - that could cost your your title shot. If they're not handing out title shots on television shows and running monthly PPV's with title shots than I assume the World Title holder will mostly be above television angles and regular appearances and matches. Will there be a kayfabe Champions Committee that names challengers and #1 contenders and maybe makes matches as eliminators and the like. 

Who is the kayfabe matchmaker?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Well this is the all elite wrestling world championship 

Im sure they will add a belt simply called AEW Elite championship, not world championship. A belt called Elite would be a perfect competitors defending champions belt. It could be defended on the weekly show. The name makes it feel like a competitive fighting champions belt.

AEW world only for ppva a few times a year

AEW - world championship 
AEW - Elite championship
AEW - world tag team championship 
AEW - Women's world championship 

Done
Perfect number


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I can't see them having a mid card belt for a few years yet to be honest.

They'll have:

AEW World Title
AEW Tag Titles
AEW Womens Title

I feel like AEW have the mentality of "No one is getting stuck in the mid-card" and with the whole wins and losses mattering and sticking with stats like Cody and Khan mentioned in their Post-PPV interviews, I feel like we'll see some real fresh challenges and fresh match ups and a new fresh way of making new stars in the company.

It may come down to it when the roster is a bit more beefier and more well known that they may perhaps add a TV title or something like that to be contested on television but until then, I think 3 is more than fine.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Well this is the all elite wrestling world championship
> 
> Im sure they will add a belt simply called AEW Elite championship, not world championship. A belt called Elite would be a perfect competitors defending champions belt. It could be defended on the weekly show. The name makes it feel like a competitive fighting champions belt.
> 
> ...


 this man here GOT IT RIGHT! 
lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Plus you will sell ppvs that way. Nope u ain't seeing no throw away on tv for this belt

Introduce the elite belt when they debut on TNT. 

Imagine this perfeft lineup of belts.

Plus the elite nsme fits sny stype wrestler


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

You know what I like most? The logo is part of the belt. Not a damn sticker or painted on letters in the center! That shit RUINS other belts!



















^^^ *TRASH!*fpalm


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Plus you will sell ppvs that way. Nope u ain't seeing no throw away on tv for this belt
> 
> Introduce the elite belt when they debut on TNT.
> 
> ...


 can you imagine a "G-1" like competitive tournament or a "who got the best win/lose ratio , before every big PPV to know who is gonna be the guy to face the champ?! It would be much easier to push the competitive side that way! 
( my dick can only get so hard!!) Also would prefer if they let the "indy like" stuff in the pre show or just drop it. The battle royals was cool but the pre show was one of the less applaud part of the show. It didn't feel "big league" unlike the main show. 
Also like cody said , dont make every TV show like the DON ppv or what will be special? The TV show needs to focus on the hard competition to know who are the next contenders, the tournament , the complot to get the opponent out of the course , the cheating drama , stories, you could tell with all of that. For those who are eliminated from the course to the title? A personal storyline with someone they hate or anything. 
It could be glorious PALS!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Nicest belt since the World Heavyweight Championship. This is what a top prize should look like!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133098085075152896
It's a gorgeous championship belt.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I can't wait til Cody Rhodes has that around his waist. Dude looks born to put that on.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep, its a title you wouldn't be ashamed of walking around with.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133098085075152896
> It's a gorgeous championship belt.


yeah it looks way better close up than it did at the PPV


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Now that's a beautiful belt!


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Looks better than all of WWE's current belts.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Looks like a mix between a Japanese and the UFC title, it has a nice unique look though.


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

It does look nice


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Wow UFC went full WWE with that belt redesign.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats becuase on the ppv you didnt see it really on tv and the internet photos are horrible. I didnt even see it live in person at the show


Proper photo's show hiw amazing it is


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133098085075152896


That looks more gold here. The stills with Bret make it look silver. 

Anyone know when I can buy a replica?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

When that belts gets some wear and tear.

:banderas


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah I'm a huge fan of this championship belt. It looks like someone can hold this with pride.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Imagine walking out in front of 20 thousand screaming fans in Maddison Square Garden with that around your waist.

Must feel like a god.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

Beautiful belt ..


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What does everyone predict thr other belts will look like? I guess it makes sense to follow in similar style. Be super weird if they had entirely different styles for each belt. If course i mean the sesigns will drill be different but i mean similar theme.

I wonder if every belt will go for the gold and a bit of silver and be traditional shaoe. I really dont wang anything modern.


----------



## The Botch Guy (May 29, 2019)

AEW belt is nice, but it seems a bit off, not sure what it is.


----------

